# Kann die Tabellen nicht finden



## UrmLmn (9. Jul 2015)

Servus zusammen,

Habe letztens eine Software mit einem eingebetteten Datenbanksystem geschrieben(mit Derby). Die Software funktioniert ganz gut, ich wollte aber noch eine neue print-Funktion zu der Software schreiben und dafür verwende ich JasperReports. Wenn ich versuche, meine Datenbank mit dem iReport zu verbinden, bekomme ich eine Nachricht dass die Tabellen nicht existieren. Ich kann auch keine Daten in den Tabellen sehen, die in Netbeans sind, wenn ich zu Services, Databases und dann zu meiner Datenbank klicke. Wenn ich aber die Software vom Netbeans oder als selbstständiges Programm starte, sind alle Daten da und die Tabellen existieren schon.
Ich vermute, dass das Problem auftritt, weil ich zwei Datenbanken erzeugen könnte. Kann jemand mir helfen und sagen wo das Problem sein könnte.

Danke im Voraus.

PS: Ich bitte Sie um Entschuldigung, falls es sprachliche Fehler bei der Erklärung gab. Die deutsche Sprache ist nicht meine Muttersprache.


----------

